# lateral epicondylitis



## swamppirate (Jan 29, 2008)

Posted this over on another forum and thought I'd also post it here. Looking for some advice. Just wondered if anyone has ever undergone the lateral epicondylitis/ tennis elbow surgery. After three steroid shots the ortho doc I go to is unwilling to give another shot and wants to perform surgery (minimally invasive). Anybody out there had this done? Success rate? Recovery problems? Thanks for the input...Swamp


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 30, 2008)

Haven't had the elbow done but I have had both of the shoulders pinned and I haven't had a problem with dislocations since. 

Epicondylitis is a bit different.  If corticosteroid injections haven't done the trick and the inflammation is bad enough to cause you pain or restrict your activities I'd probably go ahead and have the surgery. That's just me, and it's not my elbow.


----------



## JBS (Feb 13, 2008)

Swamp, if I were you I'd get MULTIPLE opinions.

Get it done right.  I'm a huge believer in the body's ability to regenerate itself under the right circumstances, and for me surgery is not the first choice.  Obviously, you've been under treatment for a while, but just because THAT treatment hasn't caused the response you want does not necessarily mean its time to go under the knife.  

Just my thoughts- but hey that's why you posted the Q, right??


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I know nothing about elbows, but I do know that three cortisone shots are two too many.  Cortisone tears up your soft tissue in the long run, be careful.
Have you tried acupuncture?  It worked wonders on my knee.


----------

